# 2000 Polaris 500 Sportsman for Sale



## Bmac (Jul 7, 2002)

Hi! Just to let you know, I have posted my 500 Sportsman in the classifieds. It has a snow plow w/ electric lift and many food plots accessories. Thanks!


----------

